# did anyone have the aerobics radio in AC:GC?



## Ness_Success (Nov 27, 2008)

I had it, i forget how i got it though. anyone remember? (if u want to see it, its in my vid here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye7yj9xA9Cw

skip to 3:05


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 27, 2008)

I luved that thing, took it out in WW, hope it's back in CF.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes. It's called TTing. =)


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, and where did you get all the cool furniture? (mario trophy? -gasp-!!! :O I want it! xD)


----------



## MetalLink99 (Nov 29, 2008)

So much fun, one of my favorite furniture.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Nov 30, 2008)

im pretty sure you go to the arobics everyday its there .....tortimer gives you a chart and it has to be totally filled....cant miss one day........i think this is how you get it


----------



## melly (Dec 5, 2008)

I had it!! it was the active piece of furniture in the whole game =D


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

lol i have 2 of those in acgc! so much fun working out..
ZOMG THANKS ALOT THE MUSIC IS STUCK IN MY HEAD NOW!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Dec 6, 2008)

Unfortunatley i never had AC:GC but friend had it and i <3'd it


----------



## m12 (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, I used to have that. Ah, good times...


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 24, 2008)

is aerobics back in city folk?


----------



## m12 (Dec 31, 2008)

No, I wish it was, though.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

I had it. It was fun.


----------



## Tuck (Dec 31, 2008)

I loved that in animal crossing for the gamecube. It's a shame it's not in City Folk.


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Tuck said:
			
		

> Do they have it in City Folk? I loved that in animal crossing for the gamecube.


Dude. Marcelo just said no.


----------



## Tuck (Dec 31, 2008)

Erica said:
			
		

> Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I saw that then edited it.  :brrrr:


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 31, 2008)

ahhhh i remember that!!!

i don't think i was able to get one


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 31, 2008)

lol no offense but i never played ac:gc so i dk wut aerobics is lol if ny1 will xplain


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2008)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> lol no offense but i never played ac:gc so i dk wut aerobics is lol if ny1 will xplain


Watch the video in the first post :S


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Yes. It's called TTing. =)


so you are saying you ttd and it is in the game?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe (if nintendo stops hating us) it will be made into a DLC, that'd be sweet.


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 1, 2009)

cityfolkman09 said:
			
		

> lol no offense but i never played ac:gc so i dk wut aerobics is lol if ny1 will xplain


Sorry, what?
I couldn't follow that.

Talk clearly.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

I had one, but i got it through one of those item codes.


----------



## K.K. (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I had one, but i got it through one of those item codes.


me too


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

K.K. said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got like all my items on that game through those codes


----------



## K.K. (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> K.K. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 90,000 bells each day with those


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

K.K. said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a code for 90 k? Oh yeah, is typing in these codes considered hacking?


----------



## K.K. (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> K.K. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No anybody could do it and they let you too


----------

